# Hier auch meine Teichvorstellung



## melemel (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

ich lese ja schon seid längerem täglich hier im Forum mit und möchte nun auch unseren neugebauten Teich vorstellen. 
Wir sind zwar noch nicht ganz fertig und müssen noch einiges an Folie verstecken, aber dennoch ist unsere kleine Wasserwelt schon vorzeigbar   
Ich weiss auch schon jetzt, das wir einige Baufehler gegannen haben aber die können wir jetzt nicht mehr ändern und machen das beste draus   

Zu den Teichdaten: 
6 x 10 Meter, 1,60 an der tiefsten, ca. 20.000 Liter. 
Fischbesatz: 7 Koi, 14 Goldis, 3 __ Shubunkin

Unsere Kois möchte ich unter der Rubrik "der Koi" noch vorstellen   

Viele Grüße aus Schleswig-Holstein sendet Mel


----------



## Thorsten (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Mel,

auch an Dich... ein* Herzliches Willkommen * hier im Forum.

Sieht doch schon klasse aus dein Teich


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (1. Sep. 2005)

hallo melemel
sieht doch toll aus.warum fehler was hast du für fehler gemacht?wie versteckst du die restliche folie?ich bin immer für informationen dankbar denn bald geht es bei mir ja auch los  

liebe grüße maja


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Melanie,

auch von mir ein: Herzliches Willkommen bei uns im Forum! 
Eine ordentliche Teichgröße hast Du da.   :razz: 

Mich würde auch interessieren, welche Baufehler Du selbst schon entdeckt hast... könnte sicherlich auch denen helfen, die erst einen Teich planen. ;-)
Die wenigsten Teiche sind ohne jeglichen Baufehler angelegt worden.

Ich persöhnlich hätte Bedenken, dass bei starken Niederschlägen Teile des Steingarten? im Teich landen.
Bei meinem Teich grenzt auch direkt der Steingarten an. Nur habe ich eine mehr oder weniger hohe Trockensteinmauer um den Steingarten herum.
Erde dürfte da so leicht nicht abgespült werden...

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich!


----------



## melemel (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Maja, 
ein Baufehler, den ich als solches sehe, ist z.B. das wir die Sumpfzone in einem Stück zu tief gegraben haben. Die Supfzone ist im vorderen Bereich ca. 1 - 2 Meter breit zur Teichmitte hin. Leider haben wir diese nicht schräg in den Teich laufend gebaut, sondern als Terasse mit an jeder Stelle der gleichen Tiefe von ca. 20 cm. Das sind jetzt, wo die Folie + Vlies + Bodensubstrat eingebaut sind, immernoch ca. 2 - 10 cm an der die Folie freiliegt und wo halt so eine hässliche Folienwulst herausguckt (hab ich auf dem Foto unten mal umkreist). Dieser ist sehr schwer mit Steinen zu verstecken, da mir die Steine oft von der Folie rollten, zumal ich eigentlich nicht mit so vielen Steinen arbeiten wollte. Im Bereich rechts und links wo der Bachlauf in den Teich übergeht haben wir jetzt am Sonntag mit Steinfolie gearbeitet (ist auf den Bildern noch nicht drauf). Ich hoffe jetzt, das die vielen eingearbeiteten Pflanzen mir in ein paar Jahren helfen, damit ich wieder in paar Steine entfernen kann! Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich da gerade geschrieben habe   
Ausserdem ist unsere Kapilarsperre nicht so wirklich elegant geworden   
Aber wie schon gesagt, wir versuchen das beste draus zu machen und sind mit unserem Ergebnis trotzdem zufrieden obwohl noch wirklich viel zu tun ist. 

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim planen, bauen und kreieren! Wollt ihr dieses Jahr noch anfangen?

Viele Grüße sende Melanie


----------



## melemel (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett, 
du hast schon recht- beim ersten Teichbau ist man ganz bestimmt nicht perfekt und beim zweiten macht man es dann besser   

Du meinst unser Bachlauf auf dem 3ten Bild und die Steine dadrunter? Die Steine im und am Bachlauf selbst sind auf einer Terasse gebaut und sehr fest und kommen auch bei starkem Regen nicht so leicht in Bewegung, das Erdreich hat bisher auch gut gehalten- hat die Natur uns auch schon bewiesen    
Die Steine unterm Bachlauf sind auf Terassen in die Erde eingelassen. Das das ganze doch mal fallen könnte und die Erde doch mal rutscht hatte ich aber auch schon überlegt und dann werden wir mit Beton arbeiten und auch sowas wie eine Trockenmauer bauen. Platz dafür haben wir ja noch   . Erdreich selber kann tatsächlich nicht in den Teich gelangen. Dafür ist der Folienwulst zu hoch. 

Gruß mel


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (2. Sep. 2005)

Hallo melanie,

ja geplant ist es.wir wollen spätestens im oktober anfangen.vor den winter soll wenigstens der teich da sein wohl ohne pflanzen und fische.das schaffen wir nicht mehr.wie alt ist denn eigentlich dein teich?was für einen filter habt ihr?ich hoffe das habe ich nicht wieder überlesen.

liebe grüße maja


----------



## melemel (2. Sep. 2005)

Hi Maja, 

Baustart war ca. Anfang Juni diesen Jahres, Bodengrund, Wasser und Pflanzen sind seid Mitte Juli drin. Gebuddelt haben wir also ca. 6 Wochen da es hier im Norden erst hochsommerlich war bei über 30 Grad und an graben nicht zu denken und dannach schüttete es über Tage/Wochen hinweg. Seid Anfang August haben wir die ersten Goldfische drin die wir leider bereits Anfang Juli von Feunden bekommen und die die ganze Zeit in einer Regentonne leben mussten. Er ist also noch sehr jung. 

Im Teich haben wir 2 Pumpen an verschiedenen Stellen und auf verschiedenen Höhen die zusammen ca. 6000 Liter in der Stunde in unseren Druckfilter mit verschiedenen Filtermedien (kokusmatte, Schwämme, Kugeln und Zeolith) pumpt. Der Filter ist für Teiche bis 20.000 Liter ausgelegt. Evt. ist er unterdimensioniert aber bisher ist das Wasser glasklar, den Fischen geht es gut und die Wasserwerte sind ok. 
Da nächstes Jahr noch ein Skimmer dazu soll, überlegen wir uns gerade, ob wir gleich einen größeren Mehrkammerfilter kaufen sollten. Mal schauen   

Hoffendlich habt ihr gutes Wetter beim bauen. Buddelt ihr selber? 
Wie groß plant ihr euren Teich? 

Gruß mel


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2005)

Hi melanie,

das mit den Druckfilter...dieser dürfte wirklich zu klein sein, meistens sind die Herstellerangaben viel zu hoch angesetzt. 8) 

Einen Skimmer, würde ich auf jedenfall empfehlen!
Bevor Du einen teuren Mehrkammerfilter nächstes Jahr kaufst, würde ich mir lieber einen Filter selber bauen.
Kann ich sehr empfehlen, macht Spaß und kostet die Hälfte  

Eine Frage hätte ich noch... Was für Pumpen betreibst Du denn? 
6000l bei zwei Pumpen kommt mir recht wenig  vor  :?


----------



## melemel (5. Sep. 2005)

Guten Morgen Thorsten, 

ich weiss der Filter + Pumpen sind unterdimensioniert aber solange es so klappt wie jetzt, bin ich so zufrieden und mache mir erst mal keine Gedanken. Wasserwerte prüfe ich alle zwei Wochen- ich denke das reicht um bei Wasserverschlechterungen gegenzusteuern oder was meinst du? 

In Sachen Filter-Eigenbau hab ich auch schon einiges gelesen, doch was mich daran sehr zurückschrecken lässt ist, das dafür so viel Platz für die ganzen Tonnen zur Verfühgung stehen muss und die haben wir am Teich nicht mehr. Ich werde mal sehen und mit meinem Freund darüber sprechen.

Die Pumpen die wir betreibe sind ganz normale Teichpumpen. Eine haben wir gekauft, als ein Baumarkt bei uns in der Nähe dicht gemacht hat und alle Restartikel zu Schleuderpreisen zu haben waren. Das war dieses Jahr im Feb. / März wo wir noch nicht mal annährend was von Teichtechnik wussten. Die zweite Pumpe haben wir als Komplettset mit dem Filter + UVC gekauft. 

Einen guten Wochenstart wünscht Melanie


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

Mahlzeit Melanie,

na ja, noch wird der Filter reichen.Anders wird es allerdings schon im nächsten Jahr aussehen, wenn die "Kleinen Racker" größer sind.

Solange Du aber die Wasserwerte nimmst und alles im grünen Bereich liegt, würde ich mir auch noch keine Gedanken machen.

Oder besser gesagt Gedanken schon, aber noch nicht bauen   

Das Problem ist halt vorhanden...großer Filter benötigt viel Platz, egal ob nun gebaut oder ein gekaufter Mehrkammerfilter.

Ganz anders sieht es bei einen Schwerkraftfilter aus, den kann man eingraben und er verschwindet fast gänzlich.


----------



## olafkoi (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Melanie

Also Druckfilter gehören meiner Meihnung nach nicht an einem Teich in der Größe mit Fischbesatz.
Denke immer daran das deine Fischis wachsen und Futter brauchen !
Ein Koi als Beispiel benötig 2% Futter des Körpergewichtes. Aber warum brauchst du viel Platz für einen Filter ? Centervortexfilter z.B. bis 30000 ltr. Teich sind 107x107x 75 cm  8) 
Wenn es zum umkippen von euer Wasser kommen sollte kann ich dir soviel dazu sagen um den Nitrit zu senken wirste 80% abpumpen müssen und neu auffüllen müssen.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## melemel (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten, 
Hi Olaf, 

mir ist das mit dem Filter wirklich bewußt und glaubt mir, sobald sich unser Wasser auch nur ansatzweise verschlechtert, wird durch einen neuen, größeren Filter Abhilfe geschaffen! Zum Umkippen des ganzen Teiches werde ich es sicherlich nicht kommen lassen- dafür war das alles zu mühsam und teuer und dafür sind uns die Fische schon zu wichtig!   

Den Centervortexfilter werde ich mir mal anschauen. 
Wenn ich bei dir vorbeikomme, dann können wir uns ja darüber unterhalten!

Gruß Melanie


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (6. Sep. 2005)

Hallo melanie,
ja wir werden selber budeln.die größe steht noch nicht ganz fest.ich glaube mehr als 7000 oder 8000liter wird es aber nicht.uns fehlt einfach der platz für etwas grosses.bald geht es los da freue mich schon darauf.

liebe grüße maja


----------

